# Best Destinations in the World - Travelers' Choice Awards - TripAdvisor



## Chrissib (Feb 9, 2008)

DiggerD21 said:


> I noticed that ranking everything is especially popular in the anglophone world.


Well, only, like in this ranking, if the anglophone world is at the top. :lol:


----------



## Metro007 (Apr 18, 2011)

guys, this is only a ranking-list based on the opinions of some tripadvisor visitors. Just take it easy. Of course everyone can have other opinions....but that was not the idea of this ranking.

I think this list can be pretty interesting and shows some good destinations for holidays. I for example hasn't been to all of them and would try let's say Roma as next.

So what is the problem?


----------



## DiggerD21 (Apr 22, 2004)

WeimieLvr said:


> I don't blame it on any particular group. It's part of human nature.


Well, among academics it was not so widespread to make stupid one-dimensional rankings. Now it seems to be a rather common thing even in the academic world. 

I see it even in documentaries (ok, they are not necessarily academic): lots of documentaries produced in the US are packed with stupid superlatives like "This excavator can excavate as much as 5000 men digging with their own hands." In a German documentary it would be simply "This excavator excavates x cubic metres per hour".


----------



## WeimieLvr (May 26, 2008)

DiggerD21 said:


> Well, among academics it was not so widespread to make stupid one-dimensional rankings. Now it seems to be a rather common thing even in the academic world.
> 
> I see it even in documentaries (ok, they are not necessarily academic): lots of documentaries produced in the US are packed with stupid superlatives like "This excavator can excavate as much as 5000 men digging with their own hands." In a German documentary it would be simply "This excavator excavates x cubic metres per hour".


Well of course...Germans are clearly superior. :lol:


----------



## NordikNerd (Feb 5, 2011)

Metro007 said:


> http://www.tripadvisor.com/TravelersChoice-Destinations-cTop-g1
> 
> 1 London, United Kingdom
> 2 New York City, USA
> ...



*London, UK*= limestone & bricks, big ben, bridges and pubs. Small town feeling

*Paris, France*=Elegance & boulevards, classy but expensive. Big Town Feeling

*Barcelona, Spain*=Crowds, traffic and hot weather. Feels more vibrant than Paris & London together.

*Berlin, Germany* Drab concrete slabs, communist-blocks and rough attitude. Used to be an exciting city before the fall of the wall.

I would like to promote Florence, Italy. A smaller city with lots of fine architecture and full of history. Easy to navigate, not that crowded and very walkable city.

Also, Stockholm Sweden. The city has a old town, a genuine preserved historic part of the city with a medevial street pattern, narrow alleys. 
Although far from continental Europe, it is easilly accesible with both car, train, lowcost airlines and ferries.

6h drive from Copenhagen
3,5h train ride from Copenhagen
5h train ride from Oslo
15h ferry from Helsinki, Finland & Tallinn,Estonia
20h ferry from Riga,Latvia
30h ferry from St Petersburg, Russia
2h lowcost flight from London
3h lowcost flight from Paris

The Stockholm Old Town is worth a visit, russian cruise-passengers do not need a visa if they sleep on the ship.


----------



## SO143 (Feb 11, 2011)

NordikNerd said:


> *London, UK*= limestone & bricks, big ben, bridges and pubs. Small town feeling
> 
> *Paris, France*=Elegance & boulevards, classy but expensive. Big Town Feeling
> 
> ...


----------



## Fitzrovian (Oct 12, 2011)

NordikNerd said:


> I would like to promote Florence, Italy. A smaller city with lots of fine architecture and full of history. Easy to navigate, not that crowded and very walkable city.


Florence? Never heard of it. Thanks for spreading the word about this undiscovered gem.


----------



## GEwinnen (Mar 3, 2006)

Really? Never heard of Florence? It is one of the most beautiful cities in the world in one of the most beautiful landscapes on our planet (Tuscany).


----------



## DiggerD21 (Apr 22, 2004)

WeimieLvr said:


> Well of course...Germans are clearly superior. :lol:


Don't put words in my mouth. I simply don't like this continuous urge to rank and compare everything to a (for me) ridiculous level. But that is basically cultural difference. For you German documentaries would be maybe boring.


----------



## raider12 (Jun 10, 2011)

not sure how the top 4 can be anything but NYC, London, Rome, Paris in any order you want. They have to be the top four, IMO.


----------



## raider12 (Jun 10, 2011)

GEwinnen said:


> Really? Never heard of Florence? It is one of the most beautiful cities in the world in one of the most beautiful landscapes on our planet (Tuscany).


clearly he is pulling your leg


----------



## WeimieLvr (May 26, 2008)

DiggerD21 said:


> Don't put words in my mouth. I simply don't like this continuous urge to rank and compare everything to a (for me) ridiculous level. But that is basically cultural difference. For you German documentaries would be maybe boring.


I didn't put words in your mouth...but you seem to have that typical German arrogance that I have run across so many times and the assumption that all Americans are the same - culturally sheltered and ignnorant - is so old and tired. 

Look around...there are constant rankings of everything worldwide. It isn't an American phenomenon.


----------



## Sarcasticity (May 21, 2005)

People arguing over a nonesense list and adding their own nonesense list :lol:


----------



## Bauhaus (Oct 17, 2004)

Metro007 said:


> http://www.tripadvisor.com/TravelersChoice-Destinations-cTop-g1
> 
> 1 London, United Kingdom
> 2 New York City, USA
> ...




Buenos Aires in the 13th place Wow :yes:


----------



## NordikNerd (Feb 5, 2011)

raider12 said:


> not sure how the top 4 can be anything but NYC, London, Rome, Paris in any order you want. They have to be the top four, IMO.


The time has come to revalueate the top tourist destinations.

Big noisy cities full of traffic is not want tourists want, they want to relax and enjoy beautiful, historical cities. Cities which have a story to tell.

Florence the birthplace of the Renaissance, a roman city founded in 80 BC, certainly has some interesting history.

Listen to the churchbells of the Cathedral of Florence, walk the Ponte Vecchio. 

It has been ranked by Forbes as one of the most beautiful cities in the world.
I understand why because the architecture is stunning.





If you like some more modern history, visit the Old Town of Stockholm, a well preserved livable medevial part of a medium sized city. It's a time machine, cobblestone streets give you a feeling about how life in a medevial city could look like.






These tourists have come to see the sights


I also want to promote Salzburg, Austria. A fairytale city, very beautiful old town, especially The Linzer Gasse & Hohensalzburg
The Mirabelle Castle is worth a visit. It's the city where the Musical Sound of Music was filmed.

Take a ride through parlament square on a horse cart.



My top list for the best tourist destinations

1. Florence
2. Venice
3. Nice
4. Salzburg
5. Stockholm


----------



## Jonesy55 (Jul 30, 2004)

Tourists are not all the same, they want different things. Or are you really telling me that people have stopped visiting London, Paris, New York, Hong Kong etc and that these places don't have stories to tell?

Cities like Florence and Venice have been huge tourism magnets for decades and cn be extremely busy and congested with visitors, it's not as if they are until recently undiscovered places!

Other tourists of course don't want to visit cities at all, big or small, they want remote islands, mountains and deserted beaches, quiet rural scenery etc


----------

